# Routes under $80 = Not worth it



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

After 6 months or so I've finally figured out how easily 18-25$ an hour turns into less than minimum wage.

Last 2 days of prime routes were only offering $60, which I passed on because I suspected they were simply trying to overwork the drivers, and I was not disappointed.

Today there were lots of blocks in the 70-90 range. I took a smaller one only because I got a late start.

It was only 10 packages. Great. Except in another county.

Our warehouse will send you to any one of a half dozen neighboring counties in a couple of states, in which any route could be 3+ hours of drivetime alone not including actual deliveries.

10 packages turned into 5 hours real fast. Dirt roads full of water, mud and deep puddles. Luckily I brought an SUV because my prius would not have made it.

I've had this route several times, and there are several more just like it. One customer told me that ups, fedex and mail trucks get stuck out there all the time! But Amazon will send you out there in your Tesla.

70 - 25 in gas for driving 5 hours, 45 dollars = under 10$ an hour. Subtract vehicle wear and tear and 200 miles depreciation and its closer to $5 an hour or actually negative income if you use the irs mileage deduction.

But I'm not in business to lose money or get tax breaks.

I see very few routes that are actually worth it, and certainly not enough to make up for all the losing routes.

Not to mention you're often an hour away from home at the end of each shift.

I hate to say it, but even uber is better. At least it gives you some control over where you're going, instead of being sent god knows where.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> After 6 months or so I've finally figured out how easily 18-25$ an hour turns into less than minimum wage.
> 
> Last 2 days of prime routes were only offering $60, which I passed on because I suspected they were simply trying to overwork the drivers, and I was not disappointed.
> 
> ...


Thank You. Informative and cautionary.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

You can always call them if it takes significantly longer than your scheduled block. If it takes me 45 minutes over time, I call. They will adjust your houly rate to the next .5 hour. (ex: 3 hour block at $60. but it takes you 5:15 hours. They will round to 5:30 and give you $110. Do not abuse it. They are really good at making sure delivery drivers get paid.

Personally I feel much more valued as a contractor at Amazon than Uber/Lyft.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> *Today there were lots of blocks in the 70-90 range. I took a smaller one only because I got a late start.
> 
> It was only 10 packages.
> 
> ...


Well, now you know why the route that you took - _thinking_ that you were getting over on someone - was only 10 packages.

Turns out, the warehouse was just a little bit smarter than you thought, weren't they?

Because they certainly outsmarted you.

Rather easily, I might add.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah it sucks hard....This week I had a $36 2hr route with 26 packages and 8 stops, 51 miles that paid $90 after tips. And another 15/6/46 that paid $61. And 2 instant offers that paid $24 for 25 min R/T (8 mi) and $18 for 1 hr R/T (25 mi).
And don't drive an SUV if you are _using 2 gallons of gas per hr!_


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah. Well I got that route again. Two days in a row. 

Had I drove the prius I would had likely lost a hundred bucks to get winched out of a dirt trail by a 4x4... That is if and when it could actually get there. And, provided Verizon service even works. I've had to use customer wifi on top of google maps offline to deliver.

I also crossed paths with 2 other drivers at the same house. One in a Cadillac Escalade! Another in a sedan digging through trunk packages. 

The couple times I used the prius beat up the car so bad I just gave up. Saving 10$ in gas is not worth a $100 repair every time I have to buy another auto part.

The whole job is crap really. And don't even get me started on apartment complexes that have 4 staircases per building with 3 floors, no consistent layout so that you may have to climb 8 flights of stairs just to deliver 1 package.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

If it’s that bad for you, find a different gig. I understand it can be frustrating but it sounds like flex is not for you.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Anybody will do a job if its worth doing. 

The only difference between the routes is the pay. 

I've had 5 hour routes that take 3 hours and 3 hour routes that take 5 hours.

So I'll do it for 5 hours pay but not for 3 hours pay.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I think all the routes averages out to be worth doing in the long run. I've gone over on my routes but over 95% I've finished with plenty of time.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> You can always call them if it takes significantly longer than your scheduled block. If it takes me 45 minutes over time, I call. They will adjust your houly rate to the next .5 hour.


Not true.

At least at the Chino warehouse.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Not true.
> 
> At least at the Chino warehouse.


Welp that sounds like a bust. There are never enough drivers in Chicago. A ton of blocks go unfilled.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah I can see why. It takes 6 hours to get from one side of the metro to the other.


----------

